# Did anyone fall pregnant after vasectomy?



## SisterRose

I'm sorry if this is asked all of the time! My OH had a vasectomy back in March and has recently had the all clear. We have 3 beautiful babies, that we love to bits but decided 3 was enough for us
This month was the first month of DTD without contraception following the all clear and I'm kind of worrying inside, what if? what are the chances? I know statistically all should be fine but I can't help worrying :-o

Sorry if this isnt the right place for this, I didnt think it fit with TTC or the trimester threads!

Would love to know if anyone got any little surprises after their partners had a vasectomy?


----------



## jessmke

Following! We are only planning on having this one baby, so we are discussing hubby having a vasectomy. But I feel like having unprotected sex after the procedure would stress me out as I wouldn't be able to fully trust it would work!


----------



## SisterRose

Yep, it's so weird! Part of the reason we went vasectomy was that it was the best way we could make sure that there would be no more babies and also that we could enjoy not having to use any contraception after 10 years of using it! Now I'm freaking out :-o I'm sure it'll all be fine but I'd like to hear if anyone has any stories to share! x


----------



## Nerdy

It does happen but not super often. To quote that dude from Jurassic Park; "Nature finds a way"


----------



## Jessicahide

My friends mum ended up falling pregnant 11years after her husband had a vasectomy, he made her life a living hell for moths until the docs confirmed he had a small amount of sperm getting through and they were all malformed, she ended up having an eptopic and having a tube removed..... Not a great story i know, but its a true one!


----------



## Buttercup84

My OH's dad supposedly had the snip in the early 90s, but then his new partner got pregnant with twins in 2005!! Part of me wonders if he really went ahead with it though... OH's parents got divorced not long after so possibly not much chance of a surprise pregnancy for them but even if it did actually happen so long after it must have been a proper freak occurrence!


----------



## Mthoodmom

My best friend's sister got pregnant after her husband had a vasectomy, and had her third child, a girl. It does happen!


----------



## SisterRose

well I'm due next week, and I think I'll know if it was a success as I've been very lucky to catch 1st time each pregnancy so I assume we were quite fertile? So when AF comes I'll know he's out of action lol xx


----------



## Bella1185

Yes! My godmother! When she married her husband she adopted his children from a previous marriage and was fine with the fact he had a vasectomy. They were married for 8 years when she got so ill for an entire week she was convinced she had the worst food poisoning of all time lol! Nope :haha: pregnant! I babysit their little surprise quite often! :)


----------



## bluecathy1978

I am hoping it works effectively for us as we are about to have baby number 7 and I won't be too pleased if number 8 pops out!!


----------



## Kuji

I think the craziest story I heard was a neighbour of mine from maybe 6-8 years ago. Her husband had a vasectomy and she had her tubes tied and they still conceived! She ended up having a lovely little girl :) Very rare but it does happen!


----------



## mac1979

I think if the vasectomy had been done years ago the tubes can grow back together. I've heard of it happening. DH is getting one after this one is born, hopefully I'll be in menopause if his grow back together. I'm 36 now.


----------

